# Welche Version von Windows7?



## Magni (9 September 2010)

Ist vielleicht eine komische Frage, aber wie erkenne ich oder wo, welche Windows7 Version ich habe? Habe ein neues Laptop bekommen mit Windows7 beigelegt, scheitere aber an der Installation der 64bit Treiber.
Danke und Gruß Heiko


----------



## Perfektionist (9 September 2010)

Start, Rechtsklick auf Computer, Eigenschaften


----------



## Magni (9 September 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Soweit hatte ich den Desktop aber noch nicht eingerichtet. Nun ist es also doch die falsche Version:evil::sw8:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 September 2010)

das sollte doch auf beim hochfahren angezeigt werden.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 September 2010)

Da von 64-Bit-Treibern die Rede war, gehe ich davon aus, dass er wissen wollte, ob er ein 32-Bit oder 64Bit-System hat.


----------



## Magni (12 September 2010)

Genau, mir ging es um die 32 oder 64bit Version. Mit dem Key kann keine 32bit Version aktivieren. Da ich es eh nur intallieren muss, kann ich frei damit rumspielen. Auch mal nicht schlecht...


----------

